# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  متصفح خرافي لموبايل رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * اسم البرنامج** Skyfire v.1.1.0.13041* *البرنامج عبارة عن متصفح للانترنت عبر الموبايل وله مزايا وخصائص عديدة حيث يصبح مشابها بدرجه كبيرة للمتصفح* * الذي نستخدمه على الكمبيوتر* صورة البرنامج:
_  **    ا
الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه  Skyfire for Android redefines mobile browsing with the  addition of the  SkyBar™ for a richer, faster, more personalized  experience.  Now you can  enjoy Flash videos across the entire web,  delivered fast and optimized  for your Android device
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي التميز والبرنامج الرائع

----------


## narosse27

Merci mon frerrrrrrooooooooooo

----------

